# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thiết kế iPhone 7 có điểm gì nổi trội

## minhhienbtv

iPhone 7 được đóng trong 1 chiếc hộp giấy đã rất quen với chúng ta, có điều Apple quyết định in mặt sau chiếc iPhone lên nắp hộp tùy thuộc vào phiên bản màu sẽ có những hình ảnh khác nhau, cá nhân mình không thích cách làm hộp này của Apple vì nó đã không còn đẹp và hiện đại như trước. Phụ kiện đi kèm sẽ có củ sạc, cáp Lightning, và một chiếc tai nghe sử dụng cổng Lightning.
Ngoài ra trong hộp còn có 1 adapter chuyển đổi giữa cổng Lightning sang 3.5mm để bạn có thể tiếp tục sử dụng những loại tai nghe chuẩn 3.5mm thông thường.
Với kích thước của chiếc iPhone 7 là 138.3 x 67.1 x 7.1mm, nó có “số đo 3 vòng” giống hệt chiếc iPhone 6s. Chiếc flagship này nhẹ hơn người tiền nhiệm khoảng 5g xuống còn 138g.
Năm tới (2017) là kỉ niệm 10 năm sự ra đời của các thế hệ điện thoại iPhone và điều này có lẽ giải thích vì sao Apple quyết định cải thiện thiết kế cũ thay vì làm ra một chiếc điện thoại mới hoàn toàn. Hoặc cũng có thể họ muốn tránh gây cho người dùng một cú sốc nữa song song với việc loại bỏ jack âm thanh và nút Home vật lý.
Đặt suy nghĩ đó sang 1 bên, chiếc iPhone 7 có thể trông khá quen thuộc, nhưng chúng ta vẫn thấy có sự khác biệt vừa đủ và hoàn thiện khá đẹp. Một sự thay đổi tinh tế tạo ra một sự khác biệt nhẹ: 2 dải ăng-ten đã được đẩy lên cạnh trên và cạnh dưới. Nó tạo cảm giác mặt lưng sẽ thoáng hơn và trông gần như vô hình trên phiên bản Mattle Black và bản Jet Black. Có một điều là kiểu thiết kế ăng-ten này đã từng xuất hiện trên ở trên chiếc Pro 6 và trên rất nhiều các thiết bị thuộc dòng M3 của Meizu.

----------

